
The company behind Canada’s biggest phone scam - kareemm
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/cra-phone-tax-scam-marketplace-1.4830141
======
tonyquart
I think this tax related scam call has became a worldwide problem. I have just
read some recent reports filed by people regarding IRS scams at
[http://www.whycall.me/204-289-3038.html](http://www.whycall.me/204-289-3038.html).
We need to keep spreading the words about this scam to everyone. These
scammers are never getting tired of trying to steal our money.

